# Win the DishPointer Pro app for the Android!



## Chris Blount

The folks at DishPointer have given DBSTalk.Com five coupons to purchase the DishPointer Pro app for Android phones.

If you post in this thread, your name will go into a hat to win one of the coupons.

We will take entries up until 11pm ET 9-30-10 (Thursday Evening). The drawing will be the next day and we will post the winners here.

Dishpointer is also giving away a coupon on their Facebook page. Go to their website http://www.dishpointer.com and click the "Like" button next to the Facebook icon.

Good luck!


----------



## lotboy16

Woot. That could come in very handy


----------



## kiknwing

lotboy16 said:


> Woot. That could come in very handy


 I thought that myself


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nice.


----------



## INfield420

sounds cool put me down


----------



## NCgeek

That'd be sweet. Count me in.


----------



## tbirds118

Sounds handy, indeed.


----------



## ronkuba

i want one


----------



## JOEPOE

looks like a nice app to have.


----------



## bhuber

me too!


----------



## bmwtaxi

Count me in!


----------



## jhsanchez

Love to have it!


----------



## Pala66

I would make use of this.


----------



## CoolGui

Yes, I'll take two.


----------



## dconfer

awesome


----------



## Nebula

Would be nice to have!


----------



## epifano83

SWEET, cant wait till the drawing


----------



## richzilla

count me in...sounds great.


----------



## fly_weight

I'm in.


----------



## shamus46

Count me in!


----------



## ladannen

The video of the Iphone app looks great, I assume it runs pretty much the same way.
Would love to get this app for my Droid.


----------



## phox_mulder

I'll give it the old college try.

Have an android phone, might as well have another use for it.


phox


----------



## BubblePuppy

I'm in. That's very very generous of the Dishpointer Pro folks.


----------



## Rakul

Very nice, count me in!


----------



## ffemtreed

I am in. Just got my droid this month!


----------



## jjkm

Man, I could really use this!!!


----------



## Kevin F

It would be very helpful for tailgating.


----------



## swallman

I'll take one!


----------



## jkinney

I'm in


----------



## doodlebear

I'm in.


----------



## boylehome

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## blusgtone

Please, I would like to have that.


----------



## MAGICEJS

Put my name in the hat !!!


----------



## Mark Walters

Hey now - throw me in the drawing please.. thanks!


----------



## OceanaJones

I'm on board!


----------



## o00kool

this app rocks!


----------



## STEVEN-H

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bsturza

would come in handy, count me in


----------



## DocBM

Throw me in too!


----------



## brett_the_bomb

throw my name in the hat!


----------



## njfoses

Throw my name in the hat!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

You can add me.


----------



## rwjs60

Love to get one.


----------



## tdhcah98

Add me to the list. Would be great for my new droid!


----------



## memory

sounds like a good deal to me I love my phone


----------



## pippi

We are Fulltime RVer's and would love to have DishPointer Pro


----------



## davidpo

Please put my name in the hat as well.


----------



## webby_s

Awesome, I may just have to check this out if I'm not a winner!!


----------



## EVAC41

I'm in


----------



## marker101

For _the_ Android? It's not like referencing the iPhone, cause there's only one. There's not just one Android! 

In any case, I have _an_ Android phone, so if I haven't annoyed enough, throw me in the hat!


----------



## itherrkr

Sounds great!


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

I think I would like that.


----------



## tzphotos.com

Yea! I'm in... My Droid is looking for some more cool software.


----------



## basspole

Sounds like a plan, I'm in


----------



## Directv Man

Would be nice to have.


----------



## jclewter79

count me in please


----------



## dclaryjr

That would go quite nicely on my Nexus One!


----------



## RasputinAXP

Sure, why not?


----------



## j2fast

Count me in as well.


----------



## freerein100

I'd love to win it


----------



## jericho

I just got a new Android phone and this would be a great addition.


----------



## Mark L

Giddy up!


----------



## forkball316

Looks like a great app! Throw my name in the hat!


----------



## WERA689

I'll play


----------



## opies

The droid does


----------



## garddog32

I'm in!!


----------



## Justin85

I wouldn't mind getting some of that action


----------



## RandyBo

Count me in! I'm an original Android T-Mobile G1 owner.


----------



## speedcouch

Hey! That would come in handy for me. We have a dish we use with our RV that we have to manually focus.

Please count me in!

Cheryl


----------



## Mikemok1981

Count me in as well, just got my Android this week.


----------



## mikhu

I'm in!


----------



## MattWarner

I'm in too! I love contests!


----------



## john payne

count me in


----------



## kick4fun

Sounds great!


----------



## darinpaul1

I'm in!


----------



## osubeavs

This app would make setting up my dish a breeze every Saturday for tailgating!


----------



## bigwad

sign me up!


----------



## jefbal99

Awesome, I'd like this


----------



## gspandel

Put my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## asmcnulty

My first post...sure would be nice to win.


----------



## VandyCWG

Now this is an app I would love


----------



## Surveyor40

Awesome count me in!


----------



## bjamin82

Sounds good!


----------



## spartanstew

I'll take two, please.


----------



## uncouth

I won't win. Now prove me wrong!


----------



## smilller

A pointer I don't have to walk!!!


----------



## bluemoon737

Count me in!


----------



## mcss1985

Sweet


----------



## tivoboy

wow, looks like a nice tool to have!


----------



## Johnnie5000

sweet, throw my name in the hat. already use my droid pretty regularly at work, dishpointer would make it better


----------



## Reggie3

Just switched a few months ago to my first Android phone. Would love to have this


----------



## rock819

I really could have used this app 2 weeks ago when i was tailgating


----------



## ampman337

Just got a Droid2.
I could use a "real" productive app.


----------



## WVChops_SigTau

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## dkouz

Hopefully it will work with my Captivate and its busted GPS...


----------



## jimmerz

whats this thread about....:lol:


----------



## cjever19

I'm in!


----------



## dangerhaas

I want one please.


----------



## kirkusinnc

Me 2!


----------



## lenny

Toss my name into the hat.


----------



## Boomer38

Put me in please. Just got my droid last month!


----------



## ETNSC

I'm in for that........


----------



## chicagojim

Nice app for my droids


----------



## srasp

Not sure if it was last Thursday or this Thursday. Worth a shot, my X arrives tomorrow.


----------



## NASCR2424

Cool. I'm in


----------



## Jim148

I just got my Garminfone a month ago.


----------



## ljm1969

cool, I'm in.


----------



## roberts816

Neat App - I am in!


----------



## trdrjeff

I'm in!


----------



## ColonelJulius

Count me in.


----------



## jford951

That would be great to have


----------



## smiddy

Awesome stuff Chris! Put my name into the kitty!


----------



## Kevin1514

Sounds like it could be quite useful


----------



## n0qcu

Throw my name into the hat (and throw out all the others)


----------



## Kevin F

Yes please


----------



## tenpins

Count me In


----------



## fiendz666

Would love to get this app :biggthump


----------



## joeysmalls

Getting an android phone tomorrow. Count me in.


----------



## cybrpyro

Please put my name in the hat too. Thanks!


----------



## d max82

just got my droid last night, I need some apps!


----------



## Mikej0530

nice, I could use it!


----------



## foothill17

Put me in the drawing!!


----------



## Nashcat

fwiw...


----------



## hdgreg

I want it!


----------



## Johnnie5000

is gimme gimme gimme appropriate?


----------



## west99999

ill take it!


----------



## jamorris

Count me in.

James


----------



## nc88keyz

I could have used this app at my father in-law's house when we were seeing if he can get directv in the stix. Lots of trees. 

Count me in please.


----------



## HuzorDaddy

I would love one.


----------



## garywitt

I'm in...


----------



## Chris Blount

The time to enter has expired. We will announce the winner tomorrow (Oct 1).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris Blount

Congrats to our winners!

webby_s
speedcouch
dangerhaas
fiendz666
kick4fun

For those who still want the app, the developer is knocking off 25% for the next two days, i.e. the price will be 14.99 USD instead of 19.99 when bought through the DishPointer website at http://www.dishpointer.com/2009/android-app-released/


----------



## kick4fun

Thank you so much!. App works great!
Go DBStalk.com!


----------



## fiendz666

Thanks! App is really sweet!


----------



## webby_s

Thanks!!!!! My Evo Loves it!!!!


----------



## smiddy

That is so kewls guys! I may have to purchase this puppy for my h*TC* EVO 4G.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Congrats to the winners and thanks for the discount!!

I did purchase it last night because I hope to buy my first house this spring and the one thing I need to make sure is I can get DIRECTV there before buying so this will help a lot.


----------

